# Lost my Kindle!!!



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

I had my kindle 2 for a grand total, literally, of 20 days as of yesterday, when I was reading it on a flight.  As we were landing, the flight attendants asked me to store it, so I turned it off and put it in the seatback pocket in front of my seat.  I forgot the Kindle on the plane!  Security wouldn't let me get back through to get it, Southwest Air was hideously slow in even acknowledging me to give me a security pass, and by the time they assisted me, the plane had pulled away from the gate and was on its way to Missouri.  

Long story short, some dishonest soul has my Kindle, because it wasn't on the plane when it landed and all the passengers had disembarked.    I cried to the point that I gave myself a headache last night (SW Air was most unfriendly.  I mean, I know I was an idiot, but a bit of kindness would have been nice from customer service!  And be forewarned that airlines will not cover/ insure anything you bring on the plane-- only checked luggage.  They also will not request that passengers remain seated while they check to see if anything you left behind is where you left it-- they will only do it once the passengers disembark and have, presumably, walked out with your property.).  I also disconnected one-click from the device so no one could use my credit card to buy new books, and contacted Amazon to find out if they could trace it if it's used (no go-- Amazon cannot help out).  Didn't get to sleep until 2am.  I woke up this morning a very sad girl.

My loving, wonderful, kind-hearted husband, who wisely never once told me I was a complete moron and consoled me while I cried, told me he knows how much I love said Kindle and then gave me the go-ahead to replace it (our Visa checkcard did not cover its loss, even though it's so close to purchase time)-- and my replacement is coming tomorrow via one-day delivery.  My replacement is my birthday present-- a month and a half early, but who cares    All my books are thankfully stored on Amazon, so I can just load them back onto my new Kindle.  I am a lucky, grateful girl.

However, my lesson has been learned.  The Kindle is never leaving my hand.  Flight attendants will have to call airport security/ FAA on me because I am not storing my device for takeoff/ landing EVER.  Hubby says that every time I fly (I fly weekly, which is why I purchased the Kindle), I should set my cell phone's alarm to remind me on landing to retrieve my K2.  However, since I've also lost my cell phone previously, that's probably not a good idea . . . .  Maybe I need to put it on a string and wear it around my neck . . . .any company make K2 lanyards  Or maybe I should just stay away from lightweight technology . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Make sure you deregister it immediately and let amazon (and the police) know it was stolen.  I know, I know, you lost it, but someone has it and that counts. 

Also, I suggest that you put all your small electronics in your purse instead of in the seat pocket.  I keep my carry on under my seat so that my stuff goes in there.  I try to NEVER use the seat pocket, it's way too easy to forget stuff.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh that is just horrible - I would be in tears too - and you are right you have a great hubby...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Already deregistered it last night, but the question is where do I report it stolen?  My local police department?  Kansas City's?  That's the tough question.

Oh, believe me.  The new one is NEVER leaving my sight.  I don't think I'll be able to replace the second one quite so easily . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hellerd2003 said:


> Already deregistered it last night, but the question is where do I report it stolen? My local police department? Kansas City's? That's the tough question.
> 
> Oh, believe me. The new one is NEVER leaving my sight. I don't think I'll be able to replace the second one quite so easily . . .


Wherever you were when you left it, I'd say.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe I'd give SA corporate office a call or email, or both, and keep talking till I got a manager.  I would not be satisfied until someone sympathetic heard my story.  I don't think you'll get a replacement, but I would feel better if at least someone there listened to the story and acknowledged that if they had responded in a timely fashion you would have been able to retrieve your item before the plane taxied away.
Just my thoughts.
deb


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: The current state of air travel is barbaric.

I think I'd be rattling SA's cages for quite a while.

For your next trip... Get yourself a Borsa Bella travel bag. That way when you have to stow things, at least they'll be in a brightly colored bag under your seat. You can't miss it!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Thank goodness your husband is so understanding. When I travel I stow my beloved Ladybug in my backpack that I keep under the seat. After the FA's make their last walk thru I usually pickup the backpack and hold it in my lap. 

Early birthday wishes and praying that you and your Kindle are never separated again.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

All I can say to the person who stole your Kindle is...What Goes Around Comes Around.   I put my name and phone number in the settings area of my kindle under personal information just in case an honest person found it.


----------



## meganm (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry about your loss...glad to know you could get another one!

As for reporting it and Amazon not helping you...if this person wants to use it, they are going to have to register it, right?  Wouldn't Amazon then be able to find it  Maybe help the police in tracking it?  I know, they won't do it.  They have other things to do...but it does seem possible!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and I agree, you should definitely get on the phone to the airline.  especially if, as it sounds to me, you're a frequent flier, they are probably going to want to be at least somewhat helpful.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh noooo, that is upsetting! We are lose things, at one time or another, so don't be to hard on yourself. Its an accident.
Sounds like you have a wonderful Husband though  and that makes you one 
lucky Girl


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Boy do times change.  Several years ago I left my palmtop computer on a "Southwest Airlane". And just about the same scenario occurred.  I discovered the loss about the time I exited the jetway and alerted the clerk at the booth.  She could not stop the plane but she did send a message to the plane and a stewardess immediately found it and kept it with her.  It took two days to get it back and they kept me updated.  I followed that computer all over the country, it was having a great time seeing all the new places.  But alas it was returned along with my precious data, wheeeeew.

Overall a very good experience with what seemed to be an airline that really cared.  Oops fast forward to 2009 and guess what?  It's just not the same.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sad for your loss, hellerd and so sad that one of your first posts was to log on and tell us this sad story!

Like others have said, get a purse big enough to hold your Kindle and in the future, put your Kindle in your purse. I had a scare over a year ago when I almost left my Kindle on a restaurant table. It had the plain black cover (the original ugly one from Amazon) and after that happened, I bought a bright red cover to be a visual reminder. Then, a few months ago, I did leave my Kindle in a restaurant (new Kindle, new cover). Ack! Fortunately, it was a hotel restaurant and I was staying at the hotel and had charged my dinner to my room, so they had my name and room number. I flew back downstairs after the phone call to retrieve my "purple folder" but I learned my lesson. Now it goes INTO my purse.

L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh! Make sure to call CS and have all the licences for your books released from the lost/stolen Kindle! That way the new "owner" can't get the benefit of your library. I am so sorry, I have done things like this dozens of times, I am really ditzy, so I now have bright purses that all go over my shoulder and I never set anything down. Don't forget to give your wonderful hubby extra snuggles tonight!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> and I agree, you should definitely get on the phone to the airline. especially if, as it sounds to me, you're a frequent flier, they are probably going to want to be at least somewhat helpful.


I wrote them a lengthy letter, and in that as well as my conversations with the people at the airport AND over the phone in Missouri, I repeatedly told them that I have flown with SW Air over 20 times since Mid-March. No joke. It kinda fell on deaf ears.

I will look into getting a brightly colored bag for my new toy. Maybe that will help my often scattered brain!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if there's a way, to report to Amazon that it was stolen. And they would *NOT* register the stolen serial number?
If they don't have a system like that in place, they should implement one.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am forgetfull and put things down alot my self. I would be frantic trying to get it back. I am so glad you have a wonderful husband who helped you through this experience. I would suggest like many others to get a bag that you can put around your shoulders during the flight like Borsa Bella. You can always place it to your side away from the aisle so the fight attendent can not see as well. Hope you enjoy your new Birthday present.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hellerd, I am sorry to hear of your experience.  Our Kindles are so much a part of our lives that the loss feels scary and overwhelming.  One of the things that disappoints me the most is that SW was so unkind.  Even though the could not (or would not) do anything, a little kindness and a sympathetic ear would have made a real difference.  Kudos to your husband for giving you an early birthday present.  He deserves a trophy.  

As to the dirty dog thief who has your Kindle. . . well it is bad karma.  It is a good lesson to me about living a life of honesty and integrity.  

Blessings to you -- and I know you will love your new Kindle!  Keep smilin!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry you lost your Kindle. 

For a fleeting moment, I had a thought that the next time I fly (not likely, have a phobia now, thanks to 9-11) but if I ever do, I'm going to check the seatback as soon as I get on any planes I might take in the future. Could get myself a new Kindle.  JUST KIDDING!!!  

Really, if I were to ever find a Kindle on an airplane or anywhere else, I'd probably take it, check the person's name on the Kindle, and then try to contact them thru Kindle Boards or the other Kindle sites that I go to to see if I could find the owner to try to return it. (I wouldnt trust the airlines to return it) 

I put a note on my Kindle, when you go to Settings and click on Personal Info, I put my cellphone number and at least one email address in the personal info so that if I ever lost my K1, I would hope an honest person would find it and try to return it.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Because I lose EVERYTHING. I specifically bought a large handbag with a messenger bag strap that has an outside pocket large enough to slip my Kindle into. It is the only place I put my kindle unless I am reading it or charging it. Since you fly every week, I might suggest the same.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

So sorry that you lost your Kindle--and so happy you have an understanding hubby and were able to replace it. 

Ten years ago, I was on my way to a funeral for a nephew who was killed in a car accident (which occurred just 3 weeks after my mom died unexpectedly) and I left my small travel purse on a train in North Dakota.  Nearly as soon as I got off, I realized my mistake and got back on to look for it. It was "gone." I wish whoever took it would have taken my cash and left the purse, but that was not to be. It was a hassle, but after we got back home, I replaced my credit cards, driver's licenses, etc. About 3 weeks later, I received a call from the Portland, Oregon bus depot that they had found my purse on the top of a soda machine. All was in there except for the cash. 

I hope your Kindle still shows up. And if not, our "things" can be replaced--but cherish that hubby of yours. He sounds priceless and irreplaceable.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

KindleMur said:


> Overall a very good experience with what seemed to be an airline that really cared. Oops fast forward to 2009 and guess what? It's just not the same.


Unfortunately it all just depends on who you talk to and I don't mean someone high in rank or anything that grand, you just need to hope the person you talk to cares. I was in the retail industry for 15 years and then in a Sprint call help center for a few months and everywhere I worked I was one of those people who went out of their way to help, especially if someone was in distress. My coworkers, more than not, went out of their way to do as little as possible and go home with a paycheck. So I guess we are few and far between, but there are great people out there who will almost take a personal stake in your situation. You can and should definitely blame the company for a bad experience like this though as they are the ones who hired the people and didn't push customer service heavy enough in their training.

It's funny, but companies really seem to prefer the people who don't waste their time with silly things like customer service. This was especially true in the call center. If you didn't turn people around in a certain amount of time I don't care how good you are, how good your upsells are, how many customers sing your praises... they're going to get rid of you. And other places are the same. The time you spend going out of the way to help that one person is time you wasted that you could have been doing something to add to their bottom line. Not enough companies understand that the human aspect is really the most important part and that time going above and beyond is time well spent. They'll laud over the occasional letter of praise and great customer service, but they encourage you to get customers out of the way ASAP.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I flew to Italy and back last week. With The long flights I
tend to put things in the pockets too. I put my kindle 
in the pocket several times. After hearing your sad tale.....
I won't ever do that again. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Kindle, but I do agree with those who suggested you keep talking with the airline. This did not have to happen. Your husband is wonderful to be so understanding and to get you another Kindle.



> I put my name and phone number in the settings area of my kindle under personal information just in case an honest person found it.


Thanks for this tip. I didn't even think of it. I have a bag for my Kindle and also a giant purse that holds everything, including my Kindle bag. Sometimes I lose stuff inside my giant purse, but I can always dump everything out to find what I need.

I do not understand the "finders keepers" attitude of some people. I certainly was not raised that way. Once my dad bought an old sewing machine for my mother from a couple who were trying to raise money for a family member's funeral. When he got it home, he opened it up and found over a thousand dollars cash stuffed inside the case. He took the money right back to the owners.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this.  What a fabulous husband that you have.  Get your new kindle on the way already.

Being the eternal optimist that I am, I'm still believing the lost Kindle will somehow be found and make it's way back to you.  Then you will have two.  Won't that be grand?


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Oh man............ what a bummer. Since Amazon has the ESN (electronic serial number) of your stolen Kindle, they should have a department for stolen goods. They would know if someone tries to use it......... oh well.

Really nice of your hubby to come through for you at a sad time.................. should make you really happy to have a caring spouse.

Hope things settle down now for you and just maybe the old kindle will show up.

                Brian


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear you lost it, its horrible, I'd hate to lose mine.  

Why did the flight attendant ask you to store it?  Were you reading it at the time they asked you to store it?  Could you have just held it in your hands?  Seems like it is small enough to do so without them having a problem with it.  Its not a laptop.

I don't know much about the general customer service at Southwest or other airlines, but I also wouldn't take one incident (as bad as this one was since it hits close to home for all of us here) as an indictment against Southwest, let alone all airlines.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so sorry about the lost of your Kindle. I agree that you should get a Borsa Bella Bag and make sure you put it in your purse and not the pocket of the airline seat. I know if I did that there is a good chance I would forget it. What a wonderful husband your have.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That stinks. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hate when people take things that don't belong to them. I don't see why someone couldn't have looked for you. They could have sent it to you later like Kindlemur's situation. 

Give your wonderful husband a great big hug. I don't know that all husbands would be so understanding. 

I'll ditto what others have said about a bag. Anything that you can put across your body would be great. 

And welcome to the boards. I'm sorry it wasn't a happier post.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

brianm said:


> Oh man............ what a bummer. Since Amazon has the ESN (electronic serial number) of your stolen Kindle, they should have a department for stolen goods. They would know if someone tries to use it......... oh well.


Yeah -- I guess I don't understand why Amazon doesn't take the info from the OP that the Kindle was stolen and then REFUSE to allow anyone to re-register that Kindle unless the original owner deregisters it.  That seems kinda basic, no? They won't do that


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I personally could not keep something that didn't belong to me.  Every time I went to use it I would remember my dishonesty.  
deb


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

drenee said:


> I personally could not keep something that didn't belong to me. Every time I went to use it I would remember my dishonesty.
> deb


I couldn't keep something that didn't belong to me either. The guilt would kill me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

On a related topic, I once read an article about the kind of "things" people stuff in the seatbacks..... I don't even touch the things any more.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> On a related topic, I once read an article about the kind of "things" people stuff in the seatbacks..... I don't even touch the things any more.


I think I read the same article...That's why the stewards wear gloves when they clean out those seatbacks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I think I read the same article...That's why the stewards wear gloves when they clean out those seatbacks!


Ick ick ick . . . . what DO people put in the seatback pockets, besides the magazines and such

Well, my precious arrived today with it's M-edge case. I am back in Kindle heaven . . .

My lost Kindle had the Amazon case. When I ordered my new precious, the M-edge case was the same price as the Amazon case, so I got the smooth mocha case. This case is MUCH nicer. More secure-feeling, and feels like it pads the Kindle more.

Oh, I love this thing called Kindle.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience. I had a similar experience many years ago when my children were very little and we flew to Orlando. I left my expensive 35-mm camera and lenses on the plane. The worst part is that it was found, turned in to the lost and found by someone, and was stolen from the Airline's lost and found department in baggage claim. The records of it were also deleted, which means someone who worked there took it. The airline had the audacity to accuse me of lying to collect the money. 

I gave up and ate the $700+ loss but I never flew that airline (Delta) again.

EllenR


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Weird, I found a Kindle on a flight to St. Louis, MO.


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

I know I have said it before but get an american express card....they cover loss theft breaking whatever for 90 days from purchase date.  Dunno if all amex cards do but I have a blue cash card and it also gives cash back!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Kind said:


> Weird, I found a Kindle on a flight to St. Louis, MO.


Lucky you


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> so I got the smooth mocha case. This case is MUCH nicer.


That's the same case I have for my Kindle DX.

Really sorry about your loss, but I'm glad you were able to replace it. As for Amazon, they probably don't have a means to put a flag on a particular product, although adding the capability should be possible. Not really a practical application of money or resources for them, however, with all the complexities that would result.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Yeah -- I guess I don't understand why Amazon doesn't take the info from the OP that the Kindle was stolen and then REFUSE to allow anyone to re-register that Kindle unless the original owner deregisters it.  That seems kinda basic, no? They won't do that


No, they won't _without a police report_. It's not amazon's job to act as law enforcement.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

marianner said:


> No, they won't _without a police report_. It's not amazon's job to act as law enforcement.


Don't see why not. It would be simple to just have a button to push on your Manage my Kindle page that said "THIS KINDLE IS MIA AND CANNOT BE RE-REGISTERED"! Then that # would automatically be un-re-registrable. Simple to do. <shrug>

A police report shouldn't be necessary. Why would anyone LIE and say their Kindle was stolen/missing? They wouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Kind said:


> Weird, I found a Kindle on a flight to St. Louis, MO.


LOL. My Kindle was on a flight to Kansas City, MO. ;-)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A sad story, but I think those of us reading the posts will have learned a valuable lesson about keeping our Kindles close at hand.  I will be flying soon with my Kindle for the first time, so I am grateful that you have posted your story.  A very colorful Borsa Bella bag sounds good to me, and those seat pockets - avoiding them now too!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> A police report shouldn't be necessary. Why would anyone LIE and say their Kindle was stolen/missing? They wouldn't.


There's ALWAYS somebody who will do that which you'd think no one would do. And it only takes one nitwit to mess things up for everyone else. Also, what is the monetary benefit to Amazon to render one of its units forever inoperable? They're in the business of selling Kindles and Kindle content. It serves no benefit to them as a business to do a morality check to see if the person buying content received the Kindle by legal means. Since we each have the power to de-register our stolen devices so that any content is not charged to us, Amazon's obligation ends there. They shouldn't be expected to do things that no other company would do.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Also, what is the monetary benefit to Amazon to render one of its units forever inoperable? They're in the business of selling Kindles and Kindle content. It serves no benefit to them as a business to do a morality check to see if the person buying content received the Kindle by legal means.


They should do it b/c they love us and and want us to be HAPPY. <pout>


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> There's ALWAYS somebody who will do that which you'd think no one would do. And it only takes one nitwit to mess things up for everyone else. Also, what is the monetary benefit to Amazon to render one of its units forever inoperable? They're in the business of selling Kindles and Kindle content. It serves no benefit to them as a business to do a morality check to see if the person buying content received the Kindle by legal means. Since we each have the power to de-register our stolen devices so that any content is not charged to us, Amazon's obligation ends there. They shouldn't be expected to do things that no other company would do.


Actually I'd expect them to do what other electronics folks do that are in _similar_ circumstances with _similar_ devices. I'm thinking particularly of the CDMA cell phone carriers who will blacklist the MEID or MEIN of any phone their customers report as lost or stolen thus rendering it unable to be activated on that carrier's network. Because they use SIM cards the GSM carriers cannot do this but since the Kindle is registered by a unique identifying number (similar to the MEIN/MEID) the registered owner of that device should be able to request a blacklisting of that device. For example, Verizon will blacklist a cell phone at the owners report of it being lost or stolen. There is no reason other than the slight logistics involved that Amazon could not do the same.

Doing so would possibly result in more attempts top return said items to their owners since they are somewhat (albeit not completely) useless otherwise.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Don't see why not. It would be simple to just have a button to push on your Manage my Kindle page that said "THIS KINDLE IS MIA AND CANNOT BE RE-REGISTERED"! Then that # would automatically be un-re-registrable. Simple to do. <shrug>
> 
> A police report shouldn't be necessary. Why would anyone LIE and say their Kindle was stolen/missing? They wouldn't.


I give my lover a Kindle as a gift. He breaks up with me. I am devastated and want to screw with him as much as possible. I have the serial number of said Kindle. I call Amazon and say that I bought this Kindle and it has been stolen. I gave them the serial number. They brick it.

There are many scenarios where someone could give a Kindle as a gift and then try and claim that it is stolen out of pure spite. How do I prove that my Kindle was a gift? A police report requires a person to go to the police and file a report. Someone wanting to be spiteful has to willingly commit a crime in order to screw with someone else.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Who's the account holder of record.  That's the way the cellular companies handle it. Their model appears to work very well.
If they have de-registered it and re-registered it on their account you are no longer the account holder of record.
There's no reason it cannot work the exact same way. 

Anecdotal can be made for virtually any scenario you wish to come up with.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Who's the account holder of record. That's the way the cellular companies handle it. Their model appears to work very well.
> If they have de-registered it and re-registered it on their account you are no longer the account holder of record.
> There's no reason it cannot work the exact same way.
> 
> Anecdotal can be made for virtually any scenario you wish to come up with.....


If I have the receipt and I paid for it I can say that I let the person use it, he left and took my property with him, I think that the person who bought it will win. Amazon does not want to be in the middle of a he said she said. They should require a police report to brick it so that the don't get caught in the middle of silliness.

If you legitimately lost or had an item stolen then a report is something you should be comfortable doing. Sending said report to Amazon should not be a burden to you. It keeps Amazon out of the middle of bad situations.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> When I ordered my new precious, the M-edge case was the same price as the Amazon case, so I got the smooth mocha case. This case is MUCH nicer. More secure-feeling, and feels like it pads the Kindle more.


Which one did you get? Did you get the one with hinges?


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

mominsky said:


> I know I have said it before but get an american express card....they cover loss theft breaking whatever for 90 days from purchase date. Dunno if all amex cards do but I have a blue cash card and it also gives cash back!


They actually only cover loss if you have a Platinum or Centurion card. They do cover theft and damage (including vandalism) for the 90 day period though.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have only flown once since I got my kindle, but when I do fly, I wear a fanny pack and keep everything of any value, money, credit cards, tickets, etc., in it.  I also usually have an over the shoulder bag that does not leave my body! that carries the rest of my valuables, books, etc.  My next "bag" purchase will be big enough to hold my kindle and the baby macbook pro I plan on getting next trip NOB.

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, but along with anyone else I send big hugs to your darling husband!


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

I left mine on a plane also once.  The plane had a mechanical and had to return to the airport.  I got lucky and since it was a small airport one of the security policemen when back on the plane for me and retrived it.  He of course wanted a demonstration as to what this neat thing was which I gladly gave.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention, when I put my name and cellphone number under the personal information in the Settings area of my Kindle, I also mentioned that if my Kindle is found if I ever happen to lose it, there will be a reward for it's return. Figured if I put something like that in there, that I'd be more likely to get my Kindle back if I ever lose it. 

I better not ever lose it.  I love my K1! I took it to the hospital with me this week to read while I was getting some medication for a vision problem. (3 days of IV steroids...just finished a couple hours ago) I read thru several books...now I need to go shopping for something new to download. 

I had several nurses ask me what it was, and then one nurse came running in when she heard I had a Kindle. She really wanted to see it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Erin...I didn't think to add REWARD after if found call.  That's a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Kindle-envy said:


> Which one did you get? Did you get the one with hinges?


It's the M-edge GO! Jacket. It has the hinges and corners.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your lost Kindle. I fly for work a lot and I am afraid to put it in the pocket. I've left things there before. I agree with Leslie, I got a purse that I can slide my Kindle in easily. I always carried small purses before, but have gladly changed to a bigger purse. I love the one I have now, because it has an outside pocket that my Kindle fits in and it also zips up. I like having the extra protection of the zipper in case my purse falls over on the plane.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Erin...I didn't think to add REWARD after if found call. That's a good idea.


I was going to put "Return my Kindle or I will hunt you down and KILL you!"

But maybe that's a bit strong?


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

You could always use the TrendyDigital Waterproof case and put it around your neck when flying - it would like like those holders you ware around your neck with your airline ticket in it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your lost kindle. There should be a way for the gate to contact the plane and check your seat and just hold it with them until the new flight landed. especially since you noticed it missing so soon. I hate learning lessons this way.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your lost Kindle.  We used to fly A LOT and mostly international flights.  20 flights from the UK to USA/Canada within 6 months gets old, but you do learn to pack and fly quick, easy and with little to carry.  We always try to use a crossbody flat messenger bag-type thing with essentials in it.

I really hope you hear from whoever found it.  And they only "picked it up" in order to find it's owner.  Think positive about this experience and maybe change will happen.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

> I forgot to mention, when I put my name and cellphone number under the personal information in the Settings area of my Kindle, I also mentioned that if my Kindle is found if I ever happen to lose it, there will be a reward for it's return. Figured if I put something like that in there, that I'd be more likely to get my Kindle back if I ever lose it.


I did the same thing. I have my name, phone, email and then reward for return, no questions asked.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Man, I would of bawled my eyes out. I know I did when I lost my camera in China. Not to mention all the memories in the camera were completely lost. I make sure that whenever I leave somewhere, I check my bag for my KDX and phone. I thought I lost my phone last night, and I was freaking out. Then, I found out it was in my hamper. That saved me a lot of stress. It's definitely a lesson learned. I've flown quite a few times, and I never put anything in the backseat pocket. I always have a carry on, so I leave all my important stuff in there. I always have a bag with me, so I would immediately notice if my carry on was missing. Probably as soon as I got up from the seat when my flight landed, I would notice a difference. 

I'm so, so sorry to hear about your loss. But you're really, really lucky to have such an understanding husband. I hope one day in the near future I get one just as great as yours.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I give my lover a Kindle as a gift. He breaks up with me. I am devastated and want to screw with him as much as possible. I have the serial number of said Kindle. I call Amazon and say that I bought this Kindle and it has been stolen. I gave them the serial number. They brick it.


Sure, and then you are a criminal, because that's illegal. Just like if you called a cell phone company and reported "your" cell phone missing - because you gave it to your lover but he broke up with you. You can't just go around claiming things have been stolen when they have not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I was going to put "Return my Kindle or I will hunt you down and KILL you!"
> 
> But maybe that's a bit strong?


LOL, Greg! Works for me....

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hellerd, so glad to know you have your new Kindle and Medge case.  Congrats.  I am sure this lovely gift from your caring and sensitive spouse goes a long way in putting this matter behind you.  Blessings.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss!

We flew United a few weeks ago. One of the flight attendants noticed my Kindle. It would appear a lot of people leave their Kindles behind on the plane. She said she has returned at least 6.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What is also scary about this is that in another thread about registering a kindle, it was said that the person in possession can de-register and then register to their account.  I don't like that!  I think that the person getting rid of the kindle needs to be the one to de-register, that way if a kindle gets lost or stolen the "real" owner is protected, and the person acquiring the kindle should be the one to register.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> What is also scary about this is that in another thread about registering a kindle, it was said that the person in possession can de-register and then register to their account.


Hadn't thought of that, but it's true. You do it right from Settings. That's also a reason why optional password protection on the Kindle would be nice.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to hear you were able to get a new one!  So sad that getting good customer service is so dependent on exactly who you get to talk to on a given day. 

I use an original Borsa Bella Kindle bag on planes, threaded through my belt loops so it's completely hands free.  If I get up, the Kindle goes right into the bag (along with iphone & slim wallet).  It's small enough and light enough that I typically don't even notice it's there, whereas the shoulder strap on a purse or even the Kindle Travel Bag drives me nuts when I'm stuck in an uncomfortable seat for hours at a time.

When the flight attendant goes by, the Kindle is usually tucked right next to my leg, just out of immediate sight, and the minute she's past, the Kindle comes right back out.  If there's really a need to put it away, the bag is right there waiting.  I absolutely will not put it in the seatback, if for no other reason than it would just be too easy for klutzy me to smack into the screen with my knee or my foot or even my head.  LOL


----------

